# Mid Atlantic Century's



## tpcrider (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking to ride a century in April May or early June somewhere in the Mid Atlantic states. Anyone know of any good organized rides in that time frame?
Thanks


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

look on www.bikereg.com or www.active.com in the different states, there is bound to be a few....

come do the Gap Gallop in northeast PA in late october, its my favorite century around


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

http://www.suburbancyclists.org/


----------



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

*Tours in mid May and late June*

Bike Virginia has a number of long distance rides including a few centuries, but at the tail end of your time frame.

http://www.bikevirginia.org/2007/schedule/

The Tour de Chesapeake is in May, but the website doesn't provide route mileage.

http://www.bikechesapeake.org/default.htm


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Mountains of Misery. http://www.cyclingdoubleheader.com/index.html I have done this ride for the past 5 years. It has beautiful scenery, some difficult climbs and about the best support that I have found on an organized ride. It usually is on the Sunday of Memorial Day weekend. I recommend it highly.


----------



## SaddleBags (Aug 16, 2005)

Tarwheel Century - Elizabeth City, NC - April 28
http://www.rivercitycyclingclub.com/tarwheel_century.htm

Knotts Island Century (VA Beach area) - June 17. Flat, fast and a ferry ride too.
www.tbarides.org


----------

